# Smelling fuel from engine bay



## Stocknismo (Sep 10, 2012)

It runs and drives but loads up with fuel and smokes really bad and you smell gas. Im wondering if any of you guys would know what causes this. Its and 86 NA 300zx. Btw I'm new just bought it yesterday for 500 bucks. The original owner says the ECU is bad but I was looking up what bad injector symptoms are an mine were replaced in 2010 by the previous owner, is it possible if one isnt working you can smell gas coming from the engine bay?
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are a lot of things that can cause an engine to run rich. One of the things to look at is the fuel pressure. If it's excessive, you may have a bad fuel injector; I've also come across ball bearings and such put into the vacuum hose to the regulator to purposely bump up the fuel pressure. A bad mass air flow sensor could also cause it to run rich as well as other things. Have you checked for stored codes? Checked the ECT sensor?


----------



## Stocknismo (Sep 10, 2012)

Found the problem, the front driver side injector's O ring is bad, because when my dad and I shine a flashlight in that spot, you see a puddle gas. So I'm guessing if one injector gets more fuel than the rest, it would throw off the ECU, right? All of the injectors are pulsing so they are working.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Injectors share the same rail, so injectors are all going to get the same amount of fuel. It also shouldn't affect the ECM. Nissan ECM's are pretty reliable on the whole, so I'd be leary of replacing any ECM unless it is confirmed as bad. These injectors were part of a voluntary recall years ago. I'm not sure if it's still available, but you may want to check with Nissan to see if there are any "open" campaigns. Repairing the leak is the priority at this point as it poses a potential fire hazard.


----------



## Stocknismo (Sep 10, 2012)

The previous owner took care of the 2 recalls so Im good on that, an I have the receipts from them, so hopefully the leak is all it is.


----------

